# Freshwater Puffers!



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

I have been researching nonstop looking for fish for my dream 20g tank that I am hoping for my birthday. I have noticed puffer fish, and I have never seen anyone here saying they have a puffer fish. I think they are adorable and a couple dwarf puffers would be perfect together (Max size 1 inch). I have read they are major fin nippers and are mostly single species tanks. But I mean so are Oscars and tons of people have Oscars. Why not puffers?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Unlike oscars(who eat other fish ,not nip!) a puffer is a nippy fish to others yet delicate and most detrimentally SLOW.They either wip who they can,or get wipped by faster meaner fish.Even if faster fish is "peaceful" they will outcompete puffers for food.
The Beginner's Guide to Keeping Freshwater Puffers


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Well that was a great article, really opened my eyes! Lol I would love a puffer but I think dwarfs might be too small  I would love a puffer that fits in a 20g comfortably. So would these be considered predatory fish?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

With few exceptions all predators are prey to something else(food chain).They (puffers) really make a great argument for species only tanks.They won't kill or whip everyone,but who they can.They won't be killed or whipped by everyone on the other hand but by who can.Often even with peaceful mates they just can't get to the food fast enough and then suffer malnutrition and the such.
I can't really think of a fish peaceful and slow enough to feel comfortable placing with puffers.
They are really cool and interesting though.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

They really are and you do not even have to have brackish or anything for dwarf puffers and they fit nice into at least a 5g tank. I will hopefully find one in the near future.


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

Have you looked into a figure 8 puffer? They get a little larger then dwarfs about 2.5". Some people report having better luck with these guys in freash water and others in brackish. From the amount of opinions i have read its round 50/50 as to what these fish do better in. there is zero scientific proof what is the best. A buddy of mine successfully went to full marine with one of these. Im going to be doing mine in a brackish set up. I have a 20 gallon set aside waiting for this little guy they are not only REALLY cool looking but are full of personality. Some of the folks on here will harp me all day long for a single small puffer in a 20 gallon but I have the filter for it that will do 10X an hour filtration and I love water changes.... So do my fish lol.


----------



## marinedepot10 (Apr 18, 2013)

Bumblebee Gobies or Peacock Gudgeons should make good roomies for the Dwarfs. Also put puffers in last if you want to keep them with other mates, so that territories and other things have been decided.
Figure 8 puffers are also a good option.


----------

